
Show HN: Track and share your viral risk (experimental prototype) - haxel
https://howfunctional.com/viral-risk
======
haxel
Submission statement:

Android-only right now.

This is an experiment in roughly measuring your own viral risk as simply as
possible, then comparing that with other people. Precision is not the
intention. Getting the ball rolling is.

The tracker is currently in prototype form so it may look or act a bit odd,
not least because I quickly extended an existing platform.

